# alum report



## fishwalleyechaser (May 16, 2009)

see ice fisherman all over the lake this weekend but not 1 report. I've been trying different areas than everybody else trying to help and search for saugeye but no feedback


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

So.....where have you been trying and what have you caught?


----------



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)

Not to sound like a jerk, but there is no less than 7 threads on Alum just on the 1st page of Central Ohio Fishing Reports with many "reports" in those threads. Bottom line, a few are catching crappies, and only a couple reports of Saugeye being caught.....but most are struggling.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

That's the truth.
Not many being caught but lots fishing for them.

Here and there... mostly there though.


----------



## fishwalleyechaser (May 16, 2009)

not only do I like to know where to go I like to know where not to go, every time I've been out I've left the report, I do the same in the summer for lake erie. don't know anybody who ice fishes and the bait stores don't know anything just trying to eliminate the bad spots. wasn't meaning to sound sarcastic


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

fishwalleyechaser said:


> not only do I like to know where to go I like to know where not to go, every time I've been out I've left the report, I do the same in the summer for lake erie. don't know anybody who ice fishes and the bait stores don't know anything just trying to eliminate the bad spots. wasn't meaning to sound sarcastic


I will be heading into a cove by the campground this eveing... I will let you know how it turns out... Pulled in one small crappie last night at Galena and had few bites after that.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Okay her we go places to NOT GO!!!! Galena all over that bay,the cove on both sides of Cheshire road for sure not the south side WORTHLESS!! Big run forget it man long walk for nothing!! The beach no fish but you might wear shorts because real easy to take a swim. The dam watch where you step though Cremerk swiss cheesed it over 35 holes for not even a mark!! North of the Beach another long walk for maybe one fish but more then likely none!! Just south of 36-37 West Bay worthless East bay a crappie or two!! North of 36-37 looks good ask Mdbuckeye!! whew getting wore out here oh yeah Howard road hot for not!! was a gill and crappie place but never a saugeye now it is pretty much just nothing!! Let see whats that leave us,hmmm i forgot the marina baydocks or not? No Matter both suck!! Well hope that helps now if anyone has some new areas please let me know i am wore out trying!! Please Please tell me where you are getting them i only want one!! Not desperate or anything just ready to to try a NEW SPOT!! Well that my report and that report covers about a month of 2-4 guys fishing hard many days thru week!!


----------



## Buzzi (Jun 14, 2004)

Now that is a classic! Fishslim's report is hall-of-fame worthy. I've only been out once this winter. I hate it that I have missed all the action!!!!!!


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

there knocken the the crap out of the eyes at buckeye lake


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

there knocken the the crap out of the eyes at buckeye lake


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Sorry that does not count this is a Alum Creek report only!! Please post that on buckeye lake post! Thanks good fishing! Oops i did forget campground report as well might be a fish but daggone sail skies keep running over my bucket thinking it is a turning spot! Daggone crazies!! who allows them on fishing lakes anyways!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

You also forgot about that cove, in the cove, thats in the cove.... Thats a good 3 gill limit.


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

talk to bob at bobs outdoor supply in newark ohio, i don't fish for eye's myself
i just hang out at bob's and listen to all the talk,and drink free coffee.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Perchy after being blanked for 4 hours tonight Big Joshy and myself went to galena to the crappie hole and laid into a few just to know we could catch something. We did and left promptly swearing to never try the spot we hit tonight ever again!! By the way no muskie there tonight!


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

I am telling you guys...every hole me and perchy drilled off the bridge at cheshire rd there was a dam musky down there!!!! I swear!  He saw it....he knows...
I THINK MY STORY GOT JUMBLED BY THE DAM BABY FACE ODNR GUY...

Oh well...you also forgot the other side of the road....I fished that last year...nothing..


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Slim... I'm out of "ideas" for that lake... You guys have covered it pretty well this year without much luck... 

Just gonna keep fishing it and maybe one day, I'll get lucky....


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

sady dog said:


> I am telling you guys...every hole me and perchy drilled off the bridge at cheshire rd there was a dam musky down there!!!! I swear!  He saw it....he knows...
> I THINK MY STORY GOT JUMBLED BY THE DAM BABY FACE ODNR GUY...
> 
> Oh well...you also forgot the other side of the road....I fished that last year...nothing..


Iam not familiar with this lake but, I am all about hitting some musky on my tipups... Where is the safe ice and the musky?


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

jlami said:


> I will be heading into a cove by the campground this eveing... I will let you know how it turns out... Pulled in one small crappie last night at Galena and had few bites after that.


I punked out on the unexplored cove... taking a day or two to muster up the courage and maybe let people know where I am going in case I fall in!!


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

jlami said:


> Iam not familiar with this lake but, I am all about hitting some musky on my tipups... Where is the safe ice and the musky?


Park across from the pawn shop and pizza place just south of the cheshire market...there is a sign that says no motor vehicles..follow to lake about 40 yards...walk out on the ice about 30 yards line your self up with the two points that is 30 + feet of water....you will see all our holes!


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you sir!!! I am on it!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Take care out on the ice by yourself.
I don't know what all of this precipitation is going to do to the ice but I'm all about hitting up new areas just not with iffy conditions.

Good luck and be safe if you get out.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

fishwalleyechaser said:


> every time I've been out I've left the report, I do the same in the summer for lake erie.


In two years you've only fished 20 some times?

Everybody can also rule out the humps on the east side north of Cheshire Rd. and the downed timber north of that. 50+ holes 1 small cat and couple 4-5" crappy.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Sady, how thick was the ice across from the pawn shop?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

well, here is another for slim... crisco bay... dud. 
Guys, I have had 1 really nice fish on in about 40 trips. I had a couple good hits with Cramerk one day and had a great fish on with slim one night but, honestly this is crazy.. fished 6-25ft of water for hours and hours, fished drops, south to north end.. fished infront of coves and in coves... fished where channels come through and man made humps are... fished stumps, rocks, and sand... 
One fish and not even through the hole that I am proud enough to talk about. 
good luck and for the guy wanted to reports, keep us posted on your spots.... 
take care
ying


----------



## JCFring (Aug 16, 2010)

Had a great 25 minutes then they shut off. Not another fish after the 5th one and didn't catch one in several outings prior. It's been a weird year so far.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

What type of fish did you catch we are all searching for saugeyes is that what you caught or crappies?


----------



## JCFring (Aug 16, 2010)

Not a bad morning.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

congrats best Alum catch seen this year question is can you go back to spot and get more that has been a real issue.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

This just in....there is fish in the lake!!!!!:d

nice catch...


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Nice catch of saugeyes man! I don't really target them at Alum, but with fish like that I could be convinced to spend more time after them! Nice job.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

If you were referring to this morning being a good morning, you should be rewarded if you made it out to Alum today. I drove "around" the lake at 10am and could not believe the wind blowing the snow across the lake. I didn't see one person braving it in the normal areas but that sure doesn't mean you couldn't have found a cove somewhere. Plenty of places to try.
I keep thinking to myself if I were in a boat how many places I would be trying to hit in a day looking for the fish. I know the guys I fish with hit spots every 10 minutes or so when fishing in our boats. Basically shooting lures and trying to find active fish. This ice fishing really changes your thought process, especially when it gets too cold to move!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice catch, one day i will venture out to a different lake but this being my first year ice fishing i have stayed on buckeye. But hope to good this Sunday at Del.


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Thats by far the best ive seen from alum this year, hardest ice fishing ive seen. Its made me feel better knowing Ying, Fishslim and everybody elsehas been having the same luck, I have fished it hard with one 23 inch and one 13 inch thats hopefully going to grow up to a monster to catch in years, but that gives me hopr again for this weekend, congrats on your catch, looking forward to see if you can repeat that, thats going to be question. Good luck


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

As I say in Vegas all the time....take the money and get out of town.....
I wouldnt fish at alum anymore if I caught a limit like that..It would be to disapointing every time I went back and got zero....SO YOU SHOULD JUST PM ME ON WHERE YOU CAUGHT THOSE FISH..


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

sady dog said:


> I wouldnt fish at alum anymore if I caught a limit like that..It would be to disapointing every time I went back and got zero....SO YOU SHOULD JUST PM ME ON WHERE YOU CAUGHT THOSE FISH..


I agree with sady, complete disappointment awaits you. Go ahead and PM me as well!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Very nice eyes! It's been tough for everyone and you finally prevailed!


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

JCFring said:


> Not a bad morning.


JJ,
You dog...... 2 days in a row..... 1st Buckeye, now here. Same technique and color as we used on Buckeye Sunday? Hit me with a PM and give me location. Let me know if you want to try and hit it this weekend.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

oh, I think I understand now.. JJ were these the fish from buckeye the day before when you reported? I think you got us all excited! 
After reading the post, I noticed you said 5 fish and then you said here is a pic.. sorry for the confusion.
NOW, if those are from Alum GREAT GREAT GREAT JOB.. 
I have only seen one guy pull 3 fish in about 1 1/2 hours one night... and that was in about 16ft just before a massive drop. (he was also fishing on about 2 inches of ice, no thanks)
take care and good luck out there.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

These fish were pulled from Alum. The day before we pulled the fish in the "Conquered Post" from Buckeye.

_"1st Buckeye, now here. Same technique and color as we used on Buckeye Sunday"_


----------



## JCFring (Aug 16, 2010)

WW - yep. No change in my pattern from Sunday.


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Just one question, darker color lure or bright color if you dont mind sharing that much info?


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

Do any of you Alum ice fishermen have a portable GPS? I could give you a couple of spots that should produce some fish.


----------



## JCFring (Aug 16, 2010)

For all who have inquired... I'll just say that it was a traditional lure with a slight modification that seemed to do the trick to pick up some light biting but active fish.

Be safe.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

JCFring said:


> For all who have inquired... I'll just say that it was a traditional lure with a slight modification that seemed to do the trick to pick up some light biting but active fish.
> 
> Be safe.


That was helpful, thanks!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Interesting....


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Fishin Finatic said:


> Do any of you Alum ice fishermen have a portable GPS? I could give you a couple of spots that should produce some fish.


Don't know what your looking for (kind of fish that is), but I have been fishing New Galena cove for the last 4 weeks and the bluegill have been pretty cooperative in 20 FOW. Small teardrops with waxi's. pink, chart and red have all been effective colors for me. Hope that helps.


----------

